# help needed with brake reservoir



## feno (Dec 15, 2008)

hi guys,
I have a JB1419 master cylinder and am after a remote reservoir, the caps for the feed lines have an OD of 1/2 inch, I am trying to find a remote reservoir with the same feed pipes on it, any ideas? an urvan perhaps do they run remote brake fluid reservoirs?

thanks in advance for any help you can give me.
the car is an early mazda and I had to go a bigger 1 inch bore for bigger calipers.


----------

